# Combat SUB Automatic



## KenC (May 5, 2005)

Rarely post here although I do lurk every once in a while! I have always liked Glycine and still have my original Airman from 1964 (it took a beating in maneuvers in Germany and the US and on my hunting and camping trips to RVN). Also have an Airman 2000 which I love, but I just got the Combat SUB Automatic and it is outstanding. I was especially happy to see that Glycine went to solid end links and a double pushbutton dive clasp. This puppy has only gained 6 seconds in 4 days of wrist time...thought I would share. (also pic of my Airman and Airman 2000)!


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

A friend of mine owns that Combat Sub also, so I've had the priviledge of seeing it in person and handling it.
It is a very impressive piece. Very solid and a very attractive presentation, especially with the orange highlights.


----------



## KenC (May 5, 2005)

After 8 days, both on and off the wrist, this beauty is running a mere 3 seconds fast!!!! :-!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

Looks great Ken :-! .... I really regret selling mine.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice collection of Glycine's there Ken!

Looks you like you have all the angles covered - a sport, a vintage and a modern - very cool watches and nice to hear them really being used!

I really like the 1964 and your 2000 - I have just got the new limited edition Special II and love it ( pictures to come in the next day or two ) - a great size and nice presentation and I also have an 18 that I was going to sell but have decided to keep since I like the original Airman watches so much and it makes for a more laid back travel / holiday watch - a great all rounder. Thanks for sharing and enjoy your new purchase.:-!


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

I owned one of those blue-dialed Airman 2000's briefly in 1998. I exchanged it for a more traditional black dialed version. But there's something about the blue dial that is almost impossible to photograph...it dazzles in a brilliant sunburst pattern in bright light. Stunning.
Actually makes for a great sport OR dress watch.


----------



## KenC (May 5, 2005)

Dennis Smith said:


> I owned one of those blue-dialed Airman 2000's briefly in 1998. I exchanged it for a more traditional black dialed version. But there's something about the blue dial that is almost impossible to photograph...it dazzles in a brilliant sunburst pattern in bright light. Stunning.
> Actually makes for a great sport OR dress watch.


I do like the blue dial...it's a nice "change-up". Glycine quality and durability fascinates me. You can't image the beating my original Airman has been through. Countless maneuvers, tank gunnery and 2 tours in the thick of the jungle...of course, the original bracelet broke, but the AS1701 movement has taken a pounding and it still has the original acrylic crystal on (albeit polished several times). I do like the upgrade in bracelet quality, if the SUB is what the future holds...although I would like to see them go to screw link & lug pins.


----------



## SCARDS22 (Feb 18, 2008)

Gorgeous watch! I may be purchasing a Glycine Combat soon. 

Thanks for sharing! :-!


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

Very nice Ken! And it gained only 3 seconds in 8 days? Wow! Amazing!:-!


----------



## Deanno (Feb 9, 2008)

How about some wrist shot? :-!


----------



## KenC (May 5, 2005)

Deanno said:


> How about some wrist shot? :-!


About wrist shots...my little 3 year old Casio QV-R40 doesn't have the "stabilzer" function, therefore, all my wrist shots are blurry...which translates into, I gave up on wrist shots a long time ago! :roll:


----------



## Skipdawg (May 7, 2007)

Ken this is growing on me more and more. May just have to find room in the watchfund for one in March. LOL  b-) ;-)


----------



## Skipdawg (May 7, 2007)

Ken is a good enabler folks. I scored myself one on the rubber. Very sweet watch for sure. Very happy with it. :-!


----------



## Temption (Feb 8, 2006)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=141551


----------



## VAORISMAN (Feb 13, 2006)

Your great pics of the Combat Sub had me researching this watch for a week! Thanks, as I now have to try to explain to my wife why I needed yet another watch.


----------

